# 2 pts of molly??



## leeny (Apr 21, 2010)

ok I bought 2pts of molly- know it's X. know it's legit. just don't know if I should take one or half of one (i.e each pill is 2 pts of molly) never rolled before and just lookin for advice


----------



## victozap (Apr 21, 2010)

pts?

(10 characters)


----------



## leeny (Apr 21, 2010)

points... yah- I dunno i think that each point is 100mg? but I really have no idea- and I totally coulda read that wrong..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 21, 2010)

leeny said:


> points... yah- I dunno i think that each point is 100mg? but I really have no idea- and I totally coulda read that wrong..


If you connection told you each capsule contained two points... it mostly means this: 200mg's... as a point in decimal places in one gram is 10 points.... a 1000mg! 

Normally, one capsule only has a 100mg... only if it was "00" capsule it would contain that much. 100mg should be enough to smack you out... then I'd say take the other point two hours later!

Unless you have a big tolerance!


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 22, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> If you connection told you each capsule contained two points... it mostly means this: 200mg's... as a point in decimal places in one gram is 10 points.... a 1000mg!
> 
> Normally, one capsule only has a 100mg... only if it was "00" capsule it would contain that much. 100mg should be enough to smack you out... then I'd say take the other point two hours later!
> 
> Unless you have a big tolerance!


 
yeat that makes sense but if its his first time and each cap contains 2 points then he might want to consider taking half a cap cuz 200 mg of molly is a kinda big dose considering its his first time. OP, you can alwase re-dose if you want to, just take it slow since its a new substance to you


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 22, 2010)

i would start with a half if its your first time

but really i recommend only dabbling in MDMA; i know first hand how long term use fucks your brain. id like to think ive "recovered" from being an E-tard(2+ yrs since my last time), but ill never fill those holes in my brain.

it was also so hard to quit, even when i knew what it was doing to me and my friends, because i was getting really good rolls real cheap and i had coustomers and suppliers calling me all the time


----------



## leeny (Apr 22, 2010)

yahh I couldnt afford to do it all the time, plus I know how it can fuck people up--
but I totally took the whole thing and I'm glad I did cus I think I could take another and be fine.. 
tis definately herion based, just wish this shit had a more visual aspect to it


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 22, 2010)

leeny said:


> yahh I couldnt afford to do it all the time, plus I know how it can fuck people up--
> but I totally took the whole thing and I'm glad I did cus I think I could take another and be fine..
> tis definately herion based, just wish this shit had a more visual aspect to it


Hmmmm... well, 200mg of pure molly for your first time... should smack you the fuck out... If you took 200mg at one time and were okay... and thinking in your mind you could of took the other .2... then it must of not been molly. Many people pass off molly by crushing up random pressed pills and selling them as molly... if the powder is purple or colored... then you my friend have been suckered!


----------



## acidbox420 (Apr 22, 2010)

im pritty sure pure molly shouldn't feel like herion, but i have never done straight smack and i hate pain pills so what do i know


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good mdma... produces a smack feel! Like when the rush hits... normally you want to sit in a love puddle. Lots of eye wiggles, deep breathing... a stimulating relaxation!


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 22, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> but ill never fill those holes in my brain.


you do realize that isnt true? That was a failed attempt by the government to kill the MDMA epidemic back in the late 90's that has since been discredited by numerous studies. Rest assured, your brain does not look like a sponge.


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 22, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Good mdma... produces a smack feel! Like when the rush hits... normally you want to sit in a love puddle. Lots of eye wiggles, deep breathing... a stimulating relaxation!





leeny said:


> tis definately herion based,


Heroin in rolls are a myth, and even rarer in molly( never) what ndangerspecimen101 said is true, bomb clean mdma will put you down in your seat.


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2010)

200mg is a sweet dose, Anne shulgin used to do MDMA therapy back in the days when it was still legal, and the most common dose is 250mg.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 24, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> Heroin in rolls are a myth, and even rarer in molly( never) what ndangerspecimen101 said is true, bomb clean mdma will put you down in your seat.


agreed.....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 24, 2010)

ANC said:


> 200mg is a sweet dose, Anne shulgin used to do MDMA therapy back in the days when it was still legal, and the most common dose is 250mg.


250mg for therapy is definitely too high a dose.... you'll have a patient blacked out on the sitting chair... rubbing his chest... breathing deep in, deep out!

100mg is perfect for a theraputic dose


----------

